# anyone used EQUIVITE BODY BUILDER or any other weight gain product?



## mirandaharry (28 October 2006)

Hi Guys

Know this probably shouldn't be posted here, but thought I might get more response here and need quick answer!

Basically my boy has dropped a LOT of condition pretty quickly and I feel like the worst horse owner in the world and need something to quickly get the weight back on him and stop him looking like a rescue case!  (Before anyone asks it is nothing to do with teeth, age, illness etc and is completely my fault for abandoning him for a week - long story which I won't bore you with now, but is a genuine reason!).

Anyway, thoughts, opinions on the body builder thing please, or anything else to get the weight back on him. Thanks x


----------



## Malibu (28 October 2006)

I am using TopSpec balencer right now on my boy who is on box rest but has alwasy been VERY hard to keep weight on and now looks awfull as he was very fit and 3 months from accident an dhe just looks awful BUT i put him on the TopSpec about a week ago and already seeing improvment in body shape!!! Its packed full of vitamis too!

i would recomend it!


----------



## Salcey (28 October 2006)

The top spec range are popular as is gold label weight on


----------



## LEC (28 October 2006)

I have used Bodybuilder it was ok but spring grass worked better. I will try bluechip next time and maybe something else as thought it was pretty expensive and did not last very long.


----------



## RachelB (28 October 2006)

Being an inexperience horseowner when I first got my first pony, I didn't realise that she didn't winter well (despite being a Welsh D) and I took her rug off in front of my YO one day to an exclaimation of 'oh my god, she looks like a greyhound'!! I was told to feed her as much hay as she'd eat, and put her on Allen &amp; Page Calm &amp; Condition and Spillers Happy Hoof. She soon fattened up to a nice healthy size and weight! My only problem with the C&amp;C was that she did get a bit fizzy (jogged everywhere for a week until her smaller rations took effect). But I reccommend it!


----------



## spudsmum (28 October 2006)

If for any reason our TB's drop weight i put them on A &amp; P calm and condition and milk pellets and have fab and quick results!


----------



## mirandaharry (28 October 2006)

Thanks guys.  Have used c&amp;c before so might give it another go.  Did actually buy a hugely expensive bag of topspec which i took about two scoops out of and then accidentally left in a leaky utility room - it soaked up loads of water and then went mouldy!!  Great!

TBLOVER - could you tell me what sort of milk pellets you use - i see that the body builder stuff has milk in it, but are there cheaper alternatives?  Sounds like the sort of thing my boy needs!  Thanks x


----------



## MagicMelon (28 October 2006)

I liked Build Up Cubes. Was the only feed to keep one of my horses weight on all winter (he'd always lost weight every year til then!).

You could also add lots of oil to whatever you decide to feed? Soya is best IMO but you can use veg or corn oil. And make sure she's getting all her vits n mins.


----------



## MagicMelon (28 October 2006)

I liked Build Up Cubes. Was the only feed to keep one of my horses weight on all winter (he'd always lost weight every year til then!).

Also recommend Barley Conditioner which is good although some may get heated on it Im not sure. And Dengie Alfa A Oil or Mollichaff Showshine is fab.

You could also add lots of oil to whatever you decide to feed? Soya is best IMO but you can use veg or corn oil. And make sure she's getting all her vits n mins.


----------



## RachelB (28 October 2006)

I forgot to say, when my new horse came she was skinny and ribby and horrible, and I put her on Baileys Top Line cubes and Happy Hoof, and lots of hay, and she is now fat! So Top Line works as well!


----------



## spudsmum (29 October 2006)

Sorry should of said Equivite Body Builder not just milk pellets! We have also used Sheeps milk pellets which work out a lot cheaper at about £10.50 a sack with good results also.


----------

